# Using an aluminum pan for Brisket?



## fisher6688 (Sep 17, 2014)

How do you use a pan to smoke the brisket?

Just prep as usual and instead of placing straight on the grate you place in a pan and smoke as usual? 

Do you flip at any point?


----------



## fisher6688 (Sep 17, 2014)

oh and do you cover it totally in the pan at around 165 like the texas crutch


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 17, 2014)

You can use an foil pan to cook brisket in.  Just cook as usual.  IF you want to foil just cover the pan.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 17, 2014)

The 'pan method' is great for adding Root Veggies for an Au-Jus as Chef JJ has outlined . . .http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

Try his finishing sauce also . . .

As for covering and turning , that's a personal choice.

The pan is a excellent way to keep your Smoker clean , a lot of us do , and enjoy the extra addition of "gravy". Then there's the "Old Guys" like myself , No pan/foil or flipping . The "Bark"  will develop , Caramelizing the outside , which some will "Die for" ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Either way, have fun and . . .


----------



## sarnott (Sep 18, 2014)

While usually don't use a pan, when I do, I make the Au Just

from Chef JJ. I smoke the brisket fat side up over the pan then about half or 2/3's the way through the smoke, I flip thew brisket fat side down and put it in the pan. That way (if I guessed right on the liquids, the "bottom side" without the fat is above the liquid level and you retain most of the real bark  while adding moisture and flavor.

My wife likes that better than the dry method but I like bark. She usually gets her way!

Its all personal preference and worth trying both ways to find out what you like best.

Good luck, the real fun is experimenting to find your favorite way!

Scott

Hampton, VA


----------



## padronman (Sep 18, 2014)

I never use a pan.....don't want my brisket sitting in liquid.....and also find that "on the racks" allows it to take smoke better and all around the meat.  Better bark too!!!

Scott


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 18, 2014)

You can put a rack inside the pan too to keep it out of the juice.


----------



## urickmic (Sep 18, 2014)

Friends,

I always use an aluminum pan for brisket and always fat side down @ 225*

My theory is fat side up allows all the rub to slide off as the fat renders and I always want my brisket to soak up that wonderful rub

I have been doing a lot of briskets over the summer and my best efforts were fat down

cooked until 165* wrapped as tight as possible and returned to the heat until I see 187* internal

then I wrap it in towels or blankets and put it in a cooler to rest for 4 hours or more

Oh yea and did I mention that when the brisket is wrapped in foil is the perfect time to collect all the juice to baste that mouth watering Brisket  before serving (of course skimming the fat off the liquid as it cools)

Urickmic


----------

